# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Reklamat ne forum

## Qyfyre

lexova qe kishte dhe tema te tjera per kete dhe lexova dhe pergjigjet po une vazhdoj te kem probleme se sa here qe hap forumin me behet redirect pas disa sekondash per te Crackle.com

Me pare behej ndonjehere rralle, por tani behet cdo here qe klikoj nje teme ne forum dhe eshte bere e pamundur te lexosh apo te shkruash.

Se di nese eshte pjese e reklamave te faqes apo eshte problem me kompjyterin tim, por vetem te forumshqiptar.com po e has kete problem.

----------


## loneeagle

you read my mind. na shkatrruan nervat ketu ne pune kam pc edhe nonstop ka vetem reklama. 1 here mora virus nga ky forumi.

----------


## Colorado

Kjo gje me ndodh dhe mua ...sapo hap nje teme me con te Crackle.com ....i boni dot dermon keti problemi ?

----------


## xhibi

> you read my mind. na shkatrruan nervat ketu ne pune kam pc edhe nonstop ka vetem reklama. 1 here mora virus nga ky forumi.


Dhe une kam mare disa malware/spyware kety, trojan etj, shume problematike kjo gje per nje faqe publike si kjo.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Lere lere, se une edhe bronko pneumoni  kam marre ketu. 

Eshte nje 'crackle', qe me ndjek  si grenxe pas bukes me gjalpe e recel. Tmerr!

----------


## derjansi

boni dicka per kto *** reklamash se jeni tu na detyru mos me hy mo hic 

ka 20 min qe munohem me hap i tem e sem len gjall

----------


## Scion

Ore, bejni nje skanim PC's tuaj per viruse, sepse, te them te drejten qe kur ka informuar Albo per shkurtimin e sasise se reklamave, pos reklames Header-it nuk shof realisht asnje reklame tjeter.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ç'skanim t'i bejme? Ky 'crackle' del gjithandej. Ja, se do scanoj edhe celularin...(lol)

----------


## derjansi

> Ç'skanim t'i bejme? Ky 'crackle' del gjithandej. Ja, se do scanoj edhe celularin...(lol)


Lol ma ke mor per goje

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Lol ma ke mor per goje


*Ske turp ske *

----------


## loneeagle

Vertet na e shpifen. Keto vendosen nga vete administratori apo eshte jashte kontrollit te tij? Jane hap shume tema, shume anetar ankohen e askush nuk ben gje.

----------


## derjansi

i know 100 tema e as administratori as supermoderatoret nuk u ha palla as me ardh me u pergjigj


partizono ta kupta veshin lol rri mir ahahahha

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

*Nuk hiqen rreklamat jo se ato jan burim leku ktu në forum  
*

----------


## loneeagle

> i know 100 tema e as administratori as supermoderatoret nuk u ha palla as me ardh me u pergjigj
> 
> 
> partizono ta kupta veshin lol rri mir ahahahha


ateher i kane vendos me deshire. lets protest derjans e ta shofin sa peshe ka pjesmarrja jone ne forum :P




> *Nuk hiqen rreklamat jo se ato jan burim leku ktu në forum  
> *


po mire ti vendosin ne side jo keshtu si te futen keto reklamat qe me prishin pc te punes.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

*Mu m'dalin përkrah ikonës Forumi Shqiptar dhe s'më besdisin lol As klikoj naiher aty dhe rrin urtë ato :P*

----------


## Linda5

Mu me ka ik nja dy here pc per pambuk,vetem nga kto rreklamat e forumit.

Po kur te shikojne,qe do bjeri pjesmarja e antareve ne forum,a'tehere,do kujtohen per kto tema :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Scion

Nje sugjerim i imi do ishte qe te veni ne block adresat respektive qe ju nuk keni deshire per ti pare. Nje menyre shume e leverdishme do ishte te perdornit File Hosts (Windows Vista/dh Windows7)e cila ndodhet tek Direktoria:

C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc

Hapeni ate me Notepad dhe do shikoni nje file i cili permban nje kod te ngjashem si ne citim




> # Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
> #
> # This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
> # entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
> # be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
> # The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
> # space.
> ...


Nese mua per shembull me del faqja Evony.com, e cila eshte nje loje multiplayer dhe ka adrese- http://www.evony.com, per te bllokuar kete add do veproja si me poshte.

1. Do shkoja tek direktoria qe permban file hosts
2. Do e hapja file me notepad dhe ne fund te kodit perkates kodit perkates do shtoja linjen si me poshte:

*127.0.0.1 evony.com*

3. Save

Si shembull, kodi duhej te dukej keshtu:




> # Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
> #
> # This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
> # entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
> # be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
> # The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
> # space.
> ...


Me kaq, une i kam thene mirembec Evony  :buzeqeshje: 

Shpresoj tju beje pune.

----------


## derjansi

o shqipe po en telefon si te ja bojm ose ne pc te punave ose shkollave 

pse vec ke kjo dreq faqje nodh kjo pun

----------


## Scion

> o shqipe po en telefon si te ja bojm ose ne pc te punave ose shkollave 
> 
> pse vec ke kjo dreq faqje nodh kjo pun


C'lloj telefoni ke?

Ndersa, per tek PC te punes kerko ndihmen e administratorit.

----------


## derjansi

> C'lloj telefoni ke?
> 
> Ndersa, per tek PC te punes kerko ndihmen e administratorit.


ahahahaha po e ti qesin njerzit prej pune ahahahahah

o shef me nimo se sun po futem dot ne forum ahahahhahah


telefonin samsung e kam

----------

